# Double your money strategy.



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I was talking with another driver and she has an interesting strategy.

She fills her gas tank.
Then she eats breakfast.

It cost $30 for fuel and $10 for food.
Then she add it up -> so $40 doubles it to $80 and then Dashes to that amount $80.

She starts an 5:00 AM and done before 1:00 PM.

She does this everyday.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> I was talking with another driver and she has an interest strategy.
> 
> She fills her gas tank.
> Then she eats breakfast.
> ...


Well, that is fine for her, but what about us enhanced folks?
Ain't no $10 breakfast gonn fill me up!!!


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ten dollar breakfast? I eat a $3.50 breakfast at McD's using the app when working mornings: Large Iced Coffee, Sausage McMuffin. 

If she's only grossing $80 in 8 hours then that's pretty shitty. Not sure what you mean by "interest". Interest is earned passively and it compounds. It has nothing to do with DoorTrash delivery.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> I was talking with another driver and she has an interest strategy.
> 
> She fills her gas tank.
> Then she eats breakfast.
> ...


So her strategy is to break even every day?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Dunno what’s new or interesting about it. I’ve been doing that since Day One, albeit I start at 8 am (dead before then), and don’t double anything - just dash as I dash.

And put gas in maybe once every 4 days. It’s never $40; $30 was the most expensive fill-up for me, I’m usually around $20.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> Ten dollar breakfast? I eat a $3.50 breakfast at McD's using the app when working mornings: Large Iced Coffee, Sausage McMuffin.
> 
> If she's only grossing $80 in 8 hours then that's pretty shitty. Not sure what you mean by "interest". Interest is earned passively and it compounds. It has nothing to do with DoorTrash delivery.


Stupid spellchecker. Thks


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ThanksUber said:


> I was talking with another driver and she has an interesting strategy.
> 
> She fills her gas tank.
> Then she eats breakfast.
> ...


She could make more money giving handys
in an alley somewhere and use no gas at all
Skulljobs could easily double that money providing 320 calories of pure protein cutting 
the need for breakfast too


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She could make more money giving handys
> in an alley somewhere and use no gas at all


And one of the johns might even buy her breakfast.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She could make more money giving handys
> in an alley somewhere and use no gas at all
> Skulljobs could easily double that money providing 320 calories of pure protein cutting
> the need for breakfast too


Sick, disgusting and misogynistic. Find a therapist and get help.
This isn’t a middle school locker room.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Atavar said:


> Sick, disgusting and misogynistic. Find a therapist and get help.
> This isn’t a middle school locker room.


I actually think you are lost
This is a middle school locker room
And that woman is in serious need of some advice
You are about as much fun
as a sack full of dead kittens
Ps it only would have been misogynistic 
if I told you that couldnt do it too 
if you were complaining about money 
I might just do that so dont force my hand


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I actually think you are lost
> This is a middle school locker room
> And that woman is in serious need of some advice
> You are about as much fun
> ...


Go for it bad boy. Hate against women is sick. Get help.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I actually think you are lost
> This is a middle school locker room
> And that woman is in serious need of some advice
> You are about as much fun
> ...


So you think denigrating women is fun?
BTW, you need to look up misogynistic. As usual you don’t have a clue.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I was just trying to help her. 
You dont have to be so mean...


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> I was talking with another driver and she has an interesting strategy.
> 
> She fills her gas tank.
> Then she eats breakfast.
> ...


How is that even a strategy?


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> How is that even a strategy?


It's a great strategy for poverty.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I just want to make sure I understand this. To increase her earnings she needs to eat *more*? 😏


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Hmmmm....



Grubhubflub said:


> How is that even a strategy?


Thia is how it works for her. She is commuting into Minneapolis Minnesota from somewherei n Wisconsin. She drives a minimum of 200 miles each day plus whatever she does for deliveries. This is why her fuel bill is so expensive each day. She works full time in the children hospital as a registered nurse. All she is doing deliveries for is to covering her fuel expense and have some pocket money. Although she does this everyday she is really a part time delivery person.

The 8 hours it takes her is because she has a life and enjoys doing other things then serving customers. Her shift at the children hospital starts after 1:00 PM. That is why she is done doing deliveries before then.

She is not going to take a bad order just to make more money. She is also very selective about the restaurant and the delivery area.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this. To increase her earnings she needs to eat *more*? 😏


I guess.... It might be hard because the restaurant where we meet up has nothing on the menu over $10.

I'm also sure she makes a good chunk of money as a registered nurse.

What i thought was interesting about what she is doing is that she is doing this just for gas money and some spending money and not as a full time source of income. Most drivers I meet will kill themselves working ungodly amounts of hours just so they can survive a few more days of not punching a clock. 

It's insanity. Kill yourself working for freedom by working for a company that takes your freedom away.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

I have a strategy to double and redouble her double:
Instead of dashing for eight hours work in the hospital for two, put zero miles on the car, no extra gas / oil / tires, and all that cash in her pocket.

AND she should give you a kiss. Anyone who can save her that much that easily plus put money in her pocket deserves it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Nurses make like $40 an hour.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ThanksUber said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. The thing is she's gotta pay taxes on her DD earnings and she's putting additional wear on her vehicle.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I have a strategy to double and redouble her double:
> Instead of dashing for eight hours work in the hospital for two, put zero miles on the car, no extra gas / oil / tires, and all that cash in her pocket.
> 
> AND she should give you a kiss. Anyone who can save her that much that easily plus put money in her pocket deserves it.


I did ask her about working a few extra hours at the hospital and it's a little hard to do. If someone is taking a day off she can work an addition shift but the hospital rules for doing this is that there must be a 6 hour downtime before and after each shift. This prevents someone from working 16 to 20 hours straight without sleep/rest.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> Okay. The thing is she's gotta pay taxes on her DD earnings and she's putting additional wear on her vehicle.


I don't know if it makes much of a difference.



jaxbeachrides said:


> Nurses make like $40 an hour.


If she is making $40 per hour or about $1600 per week she is already paying some taxes. If the car needs fixed or replaced she is making enough to do that also.

Is it a good choice for her. Maybe not. Is it a good choice for any of us? IDK


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I was just trying to help her.
> You dont have to be so mean...


I wasn’t the one being mean. Suggesting someone prostitute themselves is not helping them. Grow up.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I wasn’t the one being mean. Suggesting someone prostitute themselves is not helping them. Grow up.


I wouldnt tell someone else to do something 
that I wouldnt do myself. I'm not the one that's working for 10 an hour though. And the only ones that would probably pay me are my same sex.
I make plenty of cash driving for uber 
so dont have to actually ponder it


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wouldnt tell someone else to do something
> that I wouldnt do myself. I'm not the one that's working for 10 an hour though. And the only ones that would probably pay me are my same sex.
> I make plenty of cash driving for uber
> so dont have to actually ponder it


Boundaries dude


----------

